# Sacconi Strings - Discussion Thread



## prodigalson (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey all,

With all the discussion on Berlin Strings First Chairs and CineStrings Solo I figured it would be good to have a Sacconi Strings thread outside of the commercial announcement.

I just downloaded and isntalled the library and I have to say, after only about 20 mins of playing I'm pretty impressed. The playable legato feels really smooth so far and probably the thing I'm the most impressed by is the smoothness of the vibrato crossfade. It's not totally perfectly smooth (what is?) but it's pretty darn close IMO. There's no phasing to my ears.

I did a quick pass of the theme from Braveheart with the Violin 2 playable legato patch out of the box. See what you guys think...


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 9, 2016)

oh and FWIW for this demo I assigned vibrato along with dynamics to CC1 to get a feel for the vibrato crossfading with dynamics. As a result I slightly overdid some of the dynamics to really hear the vibrato crossfades.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you Cian for sending me your midi



+ Violin 2 from Spitfire Sacconi
+ Violin 2 from Berlin Strings: First Chairs
+ Violin 1 & Violin 2 from Spitfire Sacconi
+ Violin 1 & Violin 2 from Berlin Strings: First Chairs
+ Violin 2 from Spitfire Sacconi and Violin 1 from Berlin Strings: First Chairs
+ Violin 1 & Violin 2 from Berlin Strings: First Chairs AND Spitfire Sacconi plus Finckenstein Strings from Metropolis Ark 1


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 10, 2016)

with Altiverb 7 (20Th Century Fox Newman Scoring Stage - Los Angeles, California)

+ Violin 2 from Spitfire Sacconi
+ Violin 2 from Berlin Strings: First Chairs
+ Violin 1 & Violin 2 from Spitfire Sacconi
+ Violin 1 & Violin 2 from Berlin Strings: First Chairs
+ Violin 2 from Spitfire Sacconi and Violin 1 from Berlin Strings: First Chairs
+ Violin 1 & Violin 2 from Berlin Strings: First Chairs AND Spitfire Sacconi plus Finckenstein Strings from Metropolis Ark 1


----------



## procreative (Jun 10, 2016)

Many thanks for doing this. The second one sounds like 2 violins to me, are you sure this is the right audio? When you move from Sacconi to Berlin there is a noticeable doubling effect to me.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 10, 2016)

A Video to show which track is playing


----------



## procreative (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks, still sounds like the second pass with Berlin has either 2 violins playing or phasing issues, or a reverb added that has early reflections. Having listened to their walkthrough I cannot hear this?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 10, 2016)

procreative said:


> Thanks, still sounds like the second pass with Berlin has either 2 violins playing or phasing issues, or a reverb added that has early reflections. Having listened to their walkthrough I cannot hear this?


I have on soundcloud a second version with reverb added, the one above has no reverb.

However take a look at the microphone that I did enable you might hear some reverb from the mics.


----------



## TintoL (Jun 10, 2016)

I also noticed that the Berlin violin had like a doubling transition. I wouldn't say it sounded like 2 violins, but, the transition for sure sounded double and thus unrealistic.
I had my two cents on Berlin tone because of the demos, but here, in this comparison to my surprise there is very little tone difference. And that is kind of disappointing to me.
There might be a microphone bug or something that is doubling the legato transition.

The version with solo strings doubled by ark strings sounds superb...

Thanks Thorsten and prodigalson for doing this. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 10, 2016)

I noticed that doubling effect too. My assumption was that it has to do with the mic setup. You can tell that it's two sets of samples playing in unison. I have that issue with Albion here and there.

I'm still not completely sold on this whole multiple-mic-position-approach that's becoming standard now. It often feels out of whack when you have multiple positions enabled. The other thing that's bugging me is that the library sizes are exploding. The amount of storage space this stuff takes up is just getting crazy.


----------



## ModalRealist (Jun 10, 2016)

@Thorsten Meyer, @procreative, @TintoL, and @Jimmy Hellfire - I think one reason for the doubling effect may be that the close mic hasn't been panned by Thorsten. In the walkthrough, Sascha said the close mics were mono mics, as opposed to the stereo pairs. So when you turn on the close, it's panned dead-centre. I admittedly know too little to tell whether this is the problem. But it would be interesting to know if the problem persisted when using only stereo mic positions, and/or when panning the close mic appropriately.

The performance patch for Sacconi's V2 is rather nice though. It's not that I'm particularly stuck on the tone, nice as it is, but more that the thought of being able to just play in at the keyboard without much in the way of tweaking that appeals. I'm sure that, with due care and attention, both libraries can sound pretty good.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 10, 2016)

To help on the Berlin Strings question I uploaded a version with close/tree

you right @Modelrealist I did not pan. I may do another version with the panning)


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 10, 2016)

Next Version
Violin 2 from Berlin Strings: First Chairs
1. Close and tree Mic centered
2. Close mic center 
3. Close mic to the left
4.Close mic to the right


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 10, 2016)

I am very happy with both products (Spitfire's Sacconi Strings Quartet and the Berlin Strings First Chairs) and *would buy them both again as well recommend both*.


----------



## milesito (Jun 10, 2016)

Which is easier to program fast and slow passages with by simply playing and with cc1 and cc11? They both sound different but really nice.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 10, 2016)

My two cents is off the bat it seems like saccomi has the edge with the legato programming and simply the fact that the vibrato x-fade is controllable yet surprisingly smooth and natural despite being a solo instrument recorded in an ambient environment. 

The difference I think comes down to how the instruments were intended to be used. Sacconi was intended to be a standalone, versatile chamber quartet exploiting the ambience of Wigmore Hall. 

Berlin First Chairs, on the other hand AFAIK is intended to be layered in with Berlin Strings in a larger arrangement and less for strictly exposed lines. 

Though certainly I think either library is very capable, I'm pleased with sacconi simply because I wasn't that impressed with the v1.0 playable patches and it seems like this new version really improves on them.


----------



## JohnRosso (Jun 10, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I am very happy with both products (Spitfire's Sacconi Strings Quartet and the Berlin Strings First Chairs) and *would buy them both again as well recommend both*.


Can you post ark+sacconi and ark+fc examples?
I really like the tone of sacconi by itself, but on fast legato i like fc more. I need this type of strings for adding definition to overall sound, and i think fc is better for this purpose


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 10, 2016)

JohnRosso said:


> Can you post ark+sacconi and ark+fc examples?
> I really like the tone of sacconi by itself, but on fast legato i like fc more. I need this type of strings for adding definition to overall sound, and i think fc is better for this purpose



John, I will do that tomorrow, the European Championship starts soon.


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 10, 2016)

Is it just me or does the Berlin examples have like a re-bow built into the sustains? Berlin's legato wasn't shown, but it'd be interesting to hear how it compares to the playable Spitfire patches.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 10, 2016)

Man, I don't know if I like either one of them based on what I heard here? Maybe there was just too much mod wheel movement?


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 10, 2016)

Also FYI,

The sacconi playable patches give me serious pops and clicks while playing quickly or many notes at a time in Logic Pro X. My voice count never goes above 50 or 60 and the max is 400. Yet it still spikes a core. 

It's not unusual, the sable legato combination and mural legato combinations patches also have the same issue. The scripting just brings the logic engine to its knees. Hosting in VEPro and streaming from SSDs solves the issue.


----------



## muk (Jun 11, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Man, I don't know if I like either one of them based on what I heard here? Maybe there was just too much mod wheel movement?



It's the same for me. The swells don't sound natural to my ears in either example. I guess a bit less would have been more. But if you extract that it gives a nice impression of the tonal differences of the two libraries. With the caveat of course that both of them come with several mic positions, and therefor can also be mixed to sound a bit different from this example.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 11, 2016)

While the Sacconi 1st violin and other instruments have some very nice articulations, there are a few basic ones that are glaringly missing. For example, if you play a sustain note, and then you want to dig in and play a very strong ff down bow, there is no articulation to let you do this. Marcato isn't strong enough, and staccato is too short. The closest way to achieve this is to layer a second patch and double the note layering a staccato note when you need a strong accent. Really I wish there were a few more articulations to cover such basic playing techniques.

String quartet instruments are very expressive by nature and I wish there were additional velocity layers to achieve various dynamic sounds from Sacconi instruments. When playing this virtual instrument, it feels as if a few more snap-shot layers would dramatically increase its expressiveness. And a few more notes on the upper end of the cello would seem helpful to cover basic performance as well.

Maybe there are some performance aspects that I'm overlooking or not aware of? Too bad there isn't a downloadable manual, it appears there isn't even an online manual "we're not there yet, which is why your user manual is sadly absent for this product."

Possibly Andy Blaney might do a walkthrough to explain how he tackles such performance aspects and issues? This would be very welcome and hopefully informative.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 11, 2016)

As requested a video to show how Violin 1 & Violin 2 from Berlin Strings (First Chairs) and Spitfire (Sacconi) blend with Finckenstein Strings from Metropolis Ark 1.

I did also mix Berlin Strings and Spitfire. After the first run through I added another run with altiverb applied. Depending on your application you may not use dry sounds for your end result.

As said before I am very happy with both libraries and look forward to some additional elements spitfire may add.

My next addition of a rather big library will be the Albion bundle ... when I have found time to do that purchase I will blend )

You can also send me for any special need your midi, MusicXML or Sibelius file. 

Thanks,
Thorsten


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 11, 2016)

muk said:


> It's the same for me. The swells don't sound natural to my ears in either example. I guess a bit less would have been more. But if you extract that it gives a nice impression of the tonal differences of the two libraries. With the caveat of course that both of them come with several mic positions, and therefor can also be mixed to sound a bit different from this example.



Yes and as I mentioned in my second post, *I did overemphasize modwheel movement* as I had linked both dynamics and vibrato to CC1 and I wanted to really hear the vibrato x-fade. I didn't do the demo to post, I initially was just testing things out for myself and then decided to post that example of the vibrato x-fades.


----------



## Steve Steele (Jun 11, 2016)

The Spitfire walkthough video by Paul was a "right out of the box" improvised demo. A bit boring but very good for expectations. 

The Berlin FC demo blew me away, and Sascha was doing the demo, which really helps. He says it's right out of the box too. Hmmm. Really? Those Cello Spic and Violin Trems where blowing my hair back! My Berlin exp packs don't pop like that! But he was playing back MIDI from his DAW which Paul from Spitfire wasn't. (Meaning the midi was optimized). When I heard Sascha's Berlin FC demo sounding so good I thought "Uh oh, did I buy the wrong library." And I'm really liking OT's Capsule. Well done. 

I bought vol 1 and vol. 2 of Sacconi when it came out. While generally happily with it I thought that it suffered from the Spitfire "close mic" legato issue. But they claim they've fixed some sound issues from vol 1 and 2 and I can only assume the overall smearing and the close mic legato thing are much better in the update. 

But, if you take VSL solo strings, eq them well and stage them with some excellent ERs from a right reverb then add the right tail they still sound awesome and they're loaded with articulation that to my ears sound very sharp and quick. Plus the VSL Pro Player is killer. That being said I'm not a fan of VSL strings past the solo and chamber strings. Just way to unnatural. 

And believe it or not, despite the lack of articulations LASS FC can be made to sound good, (especially the cello).

But back on the topic, I, like everyone else am haveing a hard time deciding which to buy. But I know exactly what will happen. I'll buy Sacconi, Berlin FC, Berlin Solo, and along with my VSL solo and LASS FC I'm going to end up building my own Dimension Strings-like setup, where I use no ensembles, just solo strings to make an ensemble. (I'm just kidding about that, probably). 

I'm buying the full Sacconi today and hopefully the updates to Vol 1 and 2 will sound very good. I would also expect Spitfire to grow Sacconi, and maybe OT will do the same with FC. 

I think Sacconi is going to work out great and when you listen to a mockup by someone as gifted as Sascha you realize any of these top libraries will sound great if treated correctly. 

Enjoy!


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 11, 2016)

Also very frustrated to see that a bug I reported from the Violin 1 and cello v1.0 playable patches is STILL present in the Violin 2 and Viola patches.

When playing any interval greater than an octave it sounds as if the first note is retriggered or there is an incorrect transition sample or something. It sounds very much like the first note is reattacked before the 2nd note. 

I reported this to support and they acknowledged the bug and said they would look at it. Now these new patches are released and they have the same problem. It makes playing any leap greater than an octave essentially impossible with the playable patches.


----------



## zeng (Jun 12, 2016)

Both Sacconi and Berlin FC do not have portamento articulation...Aren't quartet players playing portamento??


----------



## thesteelydane (Jun 12, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Also very frustrated to see that a bug I reported from the Violin 1 and cello v1.0 playable patches is STILL present in the Violin 2 and Viola patches.
> 
> When playing any interval greater than an octave it sounds as if the first note is retriggered or there is an incorrect transition sample or something. It sounds very much like the first note is reattacked before the 2nd note.
> 
> I reported this to support and they acknowledged the bug and said they would look at it. Now these new patches are released and they have the same problem. It makes playing any leap greater than an octave essentially impossible with the playable patches.


I do that gets fixed, but having said that, what happens if you leave a tiny gap between the notes? A super smooth fingered legato of leaps larger than an octave aren't possible on a real violin anyway.


----------



## cyoder (Jun 12, 2016)

zeng said:


> Both Sacconi and Berlin FC do not have portamento articulation...Aren't quartet players playing portamento??


I'm pretty certain Berlin FCs do have portamento, triggered at high velocity. 
Best,


----------



## muk (Jun 12, 2016)

cyoder said:


> I'm pretty certain Berlin FCs do have portamento, triggered at high velocity.



They do have portamento. In the Legato single patch it is triggered at high key velocity. In the Multi patches it can only be triggered by playing speed. At least I haven't found any other way.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 12, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> I do that gets fixed, but having said that, what happens if you leave a tiny gap between the notes? A super smooth fingered legato of leaps larger than an octave aren't possible on a real violin anyway.



very true and generally I wouldn't be inclined to write leaps larger than an octave anyway but if I do I'll try leaving a gap.


----------



## tack (Jun 12, 2016)

And FC's portamenti sounds mostly pretty good too. I find often in other libraries the portamento is quite exaggerated, and trimming sample length can only get you so far.

However there are a few portamento transitions in FC that sound a bit wonky to me -- some intermediate notes are emphasized and it sounds less like a slide, e.g. C3-G3 emphasizes Eb#, or C3-F3 emphasizes E -- but I don't know much about how the violin is played so maybe that's, for lack of a better word, natural?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 12, 2016)

As requested a combination with 8Dio Agitato

8Dio Agitato
ProjectSam Lumina
Berlin Strings: First Chairs
Spitfire Sacconi
Metropolis Ark 1

I did use the midi file that was shared by 8Dio (http://8dio.com/#blog/orchestrating-with-agitato/) and mixed in the Berlin Strings: First Chairs as well as Spitfire Sacconi in combination with 8Dio Agitato, ProjectSam Lumina and Metropolis Ark 1.

Please keep in mind that the midi which was careful done for 8Dio Agitato and used key switching which I removed or the other libraries. This means that the other strings could sound better if more time is spend.


----------



## zeng (Jun 12, 2016)

muk said:


> They do have portamento. In the Legato single patch it is triggered at high key velocity. In the Multi patches it can only be triggered by playing speed. At least I haven't found any other way.


Oh ok...I thought like that because I didn't see it as an articulation name here: http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Berlin_Strings_Exp_D.pdf


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 12, 2016)

In the multis portamento can also be triggered as the "alternative transition" (mapped to CC64 by default, you can change it in the Controller Table).


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 13, 2016)

Got some request to blend in LASS.

Berlin Strings First Chairs AND SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET in combination with LASS, 8Dio agitato




Berlin Strings First Chairs
SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET
LASS Lite 2
8dio agitato
8Dio AGE
Berlin Strings Metropolis Ark 1

First run through with out additional reverb, second run through I used Altiverb . No other EQ or compressor applied in the box (cubase)


Patches used:
*8Dio Grandiose Violins Ens
8Dio Grandiose Violins Div
8Dio Grandiose Violas Ens
8Dio Grandiose Cellos Ens*
LASS Basses
8Dio AGE Piano
8Dio Harp
Berlin Strings Metropolis Ark 1 French Horns
8Dio Chimes
8Dio Cymbals
*Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Violin 1
Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Violin 2
Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Viola
Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Cello
Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Violin 1
Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Violin 2
Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Viola
Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Celle
LASS Vlns Full Leg Sus
LASS Vlns II Full Leg Sus
LASS Vlas Full Leg Sus
LASS Cellos Full Leg Sus
LASS Basses Full Leg*

Part One:
*8Dio Grandiose Violins Ens
8Dio Grandiose Violins Div
8Dio Grandiose Violas Ens
8Dio Grandiose Cellos Ens*
LASS Basses
8Dio AGE Piano
8Dio Harp
Berlin Strings Metropolis Ark 1 French Horns
8Dio Chimes
8Dio Cymbals
*Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Violin 1
Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Violin 2
Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Viola
Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Cello*

Part Two:
*8Dio Grandiose Violins Ens
8Dio Grandiose Violins Div
8Dio Grandiose Violas Ens
8Dio Grandiose Cellos Ens*
LASS Basses
8Dio AGE Piano
8Dio Harp
Berlin Strings Metropolis Ark 1 French Horns
8Dio Chimes
8Dio Cymbals
*Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Violin 1
Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Violin 2
Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Viola
Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Celle*


Part Three:
8Dio AGE Piano
8Dio Harp
Berlin Strings Metropolis Ark 1 French Horns
8Dio Chimes
8Dio Cymbals
*Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Violin 1
Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Violin 2
Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Viola
Berlin Strings First Chairs FC Celle
LASS Vlns Full Leg Sus
LASS Vlns II Full Leg Sus
LASS Vlas Full Leg Sus
LASS Cellos Full Leg Sus
LASS Basses Full Leg*

Part four:
8Dio AGE Piano
8Dio Harp
Berlin Strings Metropolis Ark 1 French Horns
8Dio Chimes
8Dio Cymbals
*Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Violin 1
Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Violin 2
Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Viola
Spitfire SACCONI STRINGS - QUARTET Cello
LASS Vlns Full Leg Sus
LASS Vlns II Full Leg Sus
LASS Vlas Full Leg Sus
LASS Cellos Full Leg Sus
LASS Basses Full Leg*


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 13, 2016)

While they are all leaps up in quality, I don't think they are quite there yet.
The room is not that much of an issue, I would prefer them fairly dry anyway.
But they need to be playable.

 
Maybe someone could try that viola solo?


----------



## Steve Steele (Jun 17, 2016)

synergy543 said:


> While the Sacconi 1st violin and other instruments have some very nice articulations, there are a few basic ones that are glaringly missing. For example, if you play a sustain note, and then you want to dig in and play a very strong ff down bow, there is no articulation to let you do this. Marcato isn't strong enough, and staccato is too short.



I totally agree. I've been using the Spiccato patch as an overlay, but obviously the sustains should have a "slam" layer like LASS or VSL does, or several slam layers made up of several different bow attacks on the strings so it doesn't sound the same every time. And to my ears, the Col Legno patches are very weak and quiet. I was very surprised by that.

But I'm still waiting for SF to send me the full library. So maybe they fixed some of these things in the full release.

I'm a little surprised by these omissions though. Having a very strong ff down bow is one the very first things you notice about the sound of string quartets.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 17, 2016)

Steve, layering is the best solution I've found as well, though needing to layer just for such a basic expression is a bit cumbersome.



nightwatch said:


> I'm a little surprised by these omissions though. Having a very strong ff down bow is one the very first things you notice about the sound of string quartets.


Exactly! A few additional expressive articulations would be most welcome. We see what Spitfire comes up with. The Berlin strings offer some more aggressive articulations although I have not had success blending these two libs - the timbres are distinctly different, though both can blend well with other libs.

Also, I still wish Andy would do a walkthrough on how he is getting the maximum mileage from this quartet. I'm sure he has some nice tips he could share.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 18, 2016)

Are you suggesting layering for solo strings? There might be some exceptions, but layering does not nearly work as good for solo instruments as for ensembles? That is why I find it particularly annoying, that it has become so rare nowadays for developers to do a lot of articulation. Basically, the good ones do as much as VSL used to do more than 10 years ago ... That is where the potential of even greater libraries is IMO! Not offering more mic positions, but offering more content! I will gladly pay more for that! But it seems, they prefer doing smaller products that sell to more people due to smaller prices. As for Sacconi, it is priced as if it was such a rich library, but it is pretty small content wise at the same time.  it kind of puzzles me, why so many people would buy this, still! Seems like a lot of us have ...


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 18, 2016)

FriFlo said:


> Are you suggesting layering for solo strings? There might be some exceptions, but layering does not nearly work as good for solo instruments as for ensembles?



Yeah, I know! But how else would you get a forte downbow? There is no such articulation where the bow really bites into the string. The sound is lovely but the articulation options are fairly "tame". Berlin 1st chair has a strong downbow articulation but the timbre is too different so it would be difficult to mix libs and substitute arts. Instead, if you mix the Sacconi Indiv Staccato with the Playable articulation, you can get a reasonably plausible strong down bow. However, I wish this were an articulation I could select via KS rather than having to do a layering kludge myself. I would prefer that Spitfire would "synthesize" some of these types of articulations and make them available as performance options.

I'm not trying to criticize here, but rather to find musical solutions. I wish someone from Spitfire would chime in with their suggestions on how to best address such musical issues.


----------



## Steve Steele (Jun 21, 2016)

synergy543 said:


> Also, I still wish Andy would do a walkthrough on how he is getting the maximum mileage from this quartet. I'm sure he has some nice tips he could share.



I sure hope so because I'm not getting the same sounds they are and I've been doing this for awhile, humbly. I did briefly get LASS FC to work as a nice overlay because LASS FC is dry, so it's possible to blend, but all of this should not be nessecary. 

Keep in touch and let me know what you find out. SF still has not sent me download links, so I'm still waiting.


----------



## Steve Steele (Jun 21, 2016)

synergy543 said:


> Yeah, I know! But how else would you get a forte downbow? There is no such articulation where the bow really bites into the string. The sound is lovely but the articulation options are fairly "tame". Berlin 1st chair has a strong downbow articulation but the timbre is too different so it would be difficult to mix libs and substitute arts. Instead, if you mix the Sacconi Indiv Staccato with the Playable articulation, you can get a reasonably plausible strong down bow. However, I wish this were an articulation I could select via KS rather than having to do a layering kludge myself. I would prefer that Spitfire would "synthesize" some of these types of articulations and make them available as performance options.
> 
> I'm not trying to criticize here, but rather to find musical solutions. I wish someone from Spitfire would chime in with their suggestions on how to best address such musical issues.



+1 I'm in total agreement with synergy543. What he said..


----------



## tokatila (Jan 17, 2017)

Could please anyone check do they have Viola - Playable articulation UACC set as #1 (it's supposed to be #20 like in other instruments). This makes Long and Playable articulation share same CC32 value and thus activate the same time when you use them in same Kontakt instrument. Which of course renders Viola unusable for me.

I also contacted the Spitfire support and requested updated instrument, but was thinking does that even actually exists. And have to say that's really careless job from Spitfire not even proofing the CC32 values.


----------



## juliancisneros (May 1, 2017)

I'm currently using Cinetrings Solo for a project and have achieved great results with the Violin 1, 2, and Viola but am at a complete standstill with their Cello Spiccato. Sadly, for this particular piece the shorts are unusable and because I need to get this first draft out for approval I'm thinking of picking up Sacconi in hopes that their cello's spiccato is usable on fast short lines. I've looked around to try and find a specific example of their cello pulling this off but haven't quiet found that specific example to push me over the edge. Do any of you have any insight into this? Can the cello in Sacconi pull off clean, short spiccato for fast performance?


----------



## madfloyd (Feb 19, 2018)

Too bad nobody answered this.


----------

